# Dallas Mavericks vs Denver Nuggets



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*VS* 































































































​
I think the J-Ho vs Carmelo matchup will be interesting to see. I think Howard's speed and quickness will allow him to play Carmelo well. Will CA be able to stop Howard's penetration and offensive rebounding?

What will Lenard do after spending so much time out? He shouldn't be given free reign to toss up open looks outside with Christie on him. Terry and Harris should be able to win the battle offensively with any PG Denver puts on the court.

Camby is a guy that's pretty underrated. If he's healthy he could be a factor defensively inside against our penetrators.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Camby is also ten times quicker than Dampier which could have us giving up some points in the paint we really can't afford. Kenyon Martin is always an x-factor, if this game gets to be fast paced he could be the difference with his rebounding if our shots aren't falling.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the nuggets will obviously own the paint. I like Anthony so much because when you have a good perimeter defender like howard, anthony can go post him up like he did bowen. 

Its great to have mobile bigs as well when you play a team that has a player like Dirk. The x factor for me is the 3 point guards we have on our roster. Rumors swirl that this was done so Kiki could make a blockbuster deal. So right now I have to give a small advantage to denver in a series. But if Kiki makes a big move Denver could gain a serious advantage on Dallas and a lot of other teams.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I still have to hold out until Denver's roster is finalized. 


























While Watson, Hodge, and Klieza don't make huge impacts, Person and Russell still don't have contracts. 

I'll hold out for my speculation...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Nuggets can really challenge us. They have depth and they run the ball. We just have to knock down our shots. We also have to try to slow them down. They score real well. Camby and Martin are athletic and fast so they will cause problems on offense and defense. I think Howard can take Carmelo although I expect Melo to go straight to the post. Christie and Terry can guard Lenard and Miller.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> the nuggets will obviously own the paint. I like Anthony so much because when you have a good perimeter defender like howard, anthony can go post him up like he did bowen.
> 
> Its great to have mobile bigs as well when you play a team that has a player like Dirk. The x factor for me is the 3 point guards we have on our roster. Rumors swirl that this was done so Kiki could make a blockbuster deal. So right now I have to give a small advantage to denver in a series. But if Kiki makes a big move Denver could gain a serious advantage on Dallas and a lot of other teams.


"Own the paint" I wouldn't be so sure about that. Denver might score *some* more down low, but I don't think the variance would be as wide as you may think.

If you look here and here you'll see that what Denver gives up in the paint is almost identical to Dallas. Plus with the continuing emergence of Howard and Marquis shorter guards could end up getting taken advantage of in the post.

Also, Dallas is an ever so slightly better rebounding team than the Nuggets going by the stat lines, so no obvious advantage there. Nuggets do have an advantage in team assists, but that's one of the reasons Christie is here and plus this Mavericks team will, for the first time in many seasons, actually have a team that has had time to come together and learn each other so I expect that number to go up.

In a running game Kenyon would be very damaging, but in all other scenarios Dirk outperforms him. And the Nuggets still have no answer for our scoring power at point guard.

I think, given the current status of the rosters, this matchup favors the Mavericks.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> I think, given the current status of the rosters, this matchup favors the Mavericks.


Of course you do *Mavericks Fan*. I knew that as soon as I looked at your username. :banana: 

Seriously though,

You make good points about the paint, rebounding, and scoring points. Denver was unable to land Finley or anyone else for that matter so they tell fans that Vo Lenard is our F.A. addition to make us feel better. He does a bit. The guy can flat out score the basketball.

*Denver's key to victory*
1. Limit Dallas to one shot
2. Shut down Dirk
3. Play tough downlow

*1.* Denver cannot allow Dallas multiple possessions. With the scoring abilities of Dirk, Terry, Stack, and Van Horn that would kill a Denver W. Get on the boards and Camby, KMart, and Nene must have close to double digit rebounds to remain in the game. And if you can make that one shot Christie's or Dampier's then all the better.

*2.* Very impossible, but you can always hope for an off night. As long as Dirk has to work on defense all night and if you can keep him away from hittting 3's and getting easy layups/dunks then you did alright.

*3.* Denver has a tough team and they play very physical. They must do so against Dallas this season in every game. Dallas has gotten tougher too, but if Denver can post em up and bang them all night then a chance for a W increases. Also by playing tough Denver gets into half court games. This is not a big disadvantage against Dallas since they also play uptempo, but Denver must run whenever they get the chance against this Dallas team. 

*Denver X-Factors* 
Offense:
Carmelo needs to put up big numbers this season against the Mavs. I also look for DerMarr Johnson to use his athletisism to get the ball to the rack and hopefully draw some fouls.

Defense:
If Earl Watson and Boykins can frustrate Terry that will help.

If Denver is to be an elite team then they must atleast split the season series 2-2. That would be a victory for Nuggets fans. I don't see a 3-1 Nugs season advantage, but I don't see Dallas sweeping the series either. Realistically I see it 3-1 Dallas, but if Denver has actually improved it'll be 2-2.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Of course you do *Mavericks Fan*. I knew that as soon as I looked at your username. :banana:


Was it that obvious? 



thetobin73 said:


> Seriously though,
> 
> You make good points about the paint, rebounding, and scoring points. Denver was unable to land Finley or anyone else for that matter so they tell fans that Vo Lenard is our F.A. addition to make us feel better. He does a bit. The guy can flat out score the basketball.


And this guy bothers me just because I remember how terrible our perimeter defense was during the playoffs last year. Guys like Sura and Barry were constantly being left open on switches and they'd bury 3s. Lenard will do the same if Avery doesn't get em straight. This is another area where Christie is valuable to us.



thetobin73 said:


> *Denver's key to victory*
> 1. Limit Dallas to one shot
> 2. Shut down Dirk
> 3. Play tough downlow


2 will be tough for you, but until proven otherwise 1 and 3 are very possible. We're still not a very good rebounding team and I don't know if that will change this year.

Damp has to learn how to be tough and bang without constantly drawing stupid fouls. Until he can do that it will remain a serious achilles heal to the team.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i dont think im going to have to do much defending of Camby Kmart Nene and co. this year. Especially since all three of them had injury issues last year. Camby was good for most of the year. But Nene was struggling with injuries and KMart actually got his knee taken care of over the summer.

Dribble penetration starts outside, im not sure I can blame the nuggets bigs for guys like Manu that get inside. They block a lot of shots and clean up pretty well. Im not a big points in the paint fan because quite frankily Daniels could have blown by Lenard or something. What i key in on is how the frontcourt handles players like say Duncan and Garnett, and how versatile they are with a player like Dirk.

Dampier is going to get beat up and down the court. Camby will step out and hit shots at the top of the key too. Dampier doesnt match uo well against Denver period.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i dont think im going to have to do much defending of Camby Kmart Nene and co. this year. Especially since all three of them had injury issues last year. Camby was good for most of the year. But Nene was struggling with injuries and KMart actually got his knee taken care of over the summer.


Camby's injury problems will likely resurface again this year. He hasn't been the most sturdy fellow over the years. It's too bad, too, as that's really the only thing keeping him from being considered among the top front court players. Nene might not even be in Denver this coming year if the Pierce trade goes through so keeping your bigs healthy becomes even more important.



nbanoitall said:


> Dampier is going to get beat up and down the court. Camby will step out and hit shots at the top of the key too. Dampier doesnt match uo well against Denver period.


I don't disagree with that which is why I wouldn't be surprised to see Avery go small against Denver and have Dirk at the 5 or even KVH guarding Camby.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

No one on the Nuggets can "beat up" Dampier. They may wear him out by moving but in that case we would just go to our nice deep bench.

As much as Nugget fans would like to think they have an upper hand in this one its I can't see how or why. Denver's back court has no depth, hell... they don't even have that great of starters at the one and two. Miller is decent and Lenord is a career role player who is lucky to be on a team weak enough at the 2 guard to start. I do like Johnson but he's not a difference maker in this game since the Mavs have twice the talent at the 2.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

stevemc said:


> No one on the Nuggets can "beat up" Dampier. They may wear him out by moving but in that case we would just go to our nice deep bench.
> 
> As much as Nugget fans would like to think they have an upper hand in this one its I can't see how or why. Denver's back court has no depth, hell... they don't even have that great of starters at the one and two. Miller is decent and Lenord is a career role player who is lucky to be on a team weak enough at the 2 guard to start. I do like Johnson but he's not a difference maker in this game since the Mavs have twice the talent at the 2.


Thats true, nobody from denver will be able to effectively man handle Dampier. But if he gets worn out or in foul trouble (which isn't really a longshot) against Denvers quality front court then who do we bring in? DJ? Diop? We are a deep team, but only 1-4, we have pretty horrible depth at the five. 

I agree with the rest of what you said...

My prediction, Mavs will go down. Denver is a good team, they have alot of firepower and a great frontcourt which I beleive will be enough to cause us fits. Unless we get two players scoring 20+ then I can't see us winning. It'll be a good game, lots of fun to watch..


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> Thats true, nobody from denver will be able to effectively man handle Dampier. But if he gets worn out or in foul trouble (which isn't really a longshot) against Denvers quality front court then who do we bring in? DJ? Diop? We are a deep team, but only 1-4, we have pretty horrible depth at the five.


Which is why I still say against a smaller quicker 5 like Denver/Camby you go with Dirk or even KVH against them in the middle.

And I do think the Mavericks will win the season series against Denver.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> *stevemc*
> As much as Nugget fans would like to think they have an upper hand in this one its I can't see how or why.


What Nuggets fans think that aside from NBAnoitall???? He's the only fan aside from myself who responded to this thread. You probably can't see how the Nuggets would have a chance b/c you are a Dallas fan. 
Like I will maintain, Denver can split the series...Any Given Sunday theory.



> Denver's back court has no depth, hell... they don't even have that great of starters at the one and two. Miller is decent and Lenord is a career role player who is lucky to be on a team weak enough at the 2 guard to start. I do like Johnson but he's not a difference maker in this game since the Mavs have twice the talent at the 2.


No depth? Great analysis :naughty: . Miller decent? He's as decent or more that Terry. Lenard is suspect as a starter, but his shooting is just what Denver needs. 

Ya'll should have called this thread. Why Dallas will dominate Denver.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

Terry - Miller
Christie/Stack/Daniels > Lenard
Howard < Anthony
Nowitzki > Martin
Dampier - Camby

Bench - adv. Dallas


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> What Nuggets fans think that aside from NBAnoitall???? He's the only fan aside from myself who responded to this thread. You probably can't see how the Nuggets would have a chance b/c you are a Dallas fan.
> Like I will maintain, Denver can split the series...Any Given Sunday theory.
> 
> 
> ...


 Who's your depth? Earl Boykins? 
Miller isn't anything special at the point. If he was there wouldn't be several threads on trades where he's being shipped out. I like the guy ever since he was playing the 2 at Utah but he isn't consistant enough.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i like nene boykins and watson off the bench but 2 of those guys play the same position denver should have went for spree


----------

